# Idiot post



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Not sure this is going to work. Cruddy pic anyhow. The only one I have on the laptop.

This is my Cane(daddy). In this pic he doesn't look as big as he is, 150 pounds.

Many thanks to trikerdon for taking the time to teach me how to post pics...YOU ROCK


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

It works!! 

did you get an account on Imgur or photobucket? it makes things much easier to post pics


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love those colours...


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Honestly, I don't know. LOL

I went to an image hosting site but I think I actually downloaded from my laptop straight to the site. I just clicked a lot of buttons, at one point it said image too big, ended up back at my laptop and I think I downloaded from there...


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

angelbears said:


> Honestly, I don't know. LOL
> 
> I went to an image hosting site but I think I actually downloaded from my laptop straight to the site. I just clicked a lot of buttons, at one point it said image too big, ended up back at my laptop and I think I downloaded from there...


Uploading an image to the forum
Find the photo you want to upload in one of your folders on your computer.
Go to: imgJoe - Free Image Hosting Made Simple
Make sure "Locale" is highligted at the top.
Click on "Browse" and go to the folder and picture you wish to upload. Double click on it. It will appear on the line.
Click on "Upload" If the picture isn't within their limits click on resize and put what they show you.
If it is ok, your photo will appear.
Go to the bottom and copy the URL there.
On the message form at the top you will see a square about 3 icons from the blue round thing. When you put your mouse pointer on it, it will say "image" Click on that
A box will appear at the top click on from URL
Paste your URL in there and click ok.
That's all there is to it......


----------

